# QUESTION...IN ND.. how many rounds in rifle to hunt deer ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

want to confirm...in ND you can hunt deer with more than 5 rounds in your rifle ? . i have a 20 shot magazine. i think they changed this law 2 years ago to were you can have as many rounds in rifle as you want ? marty


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is as many as you want. I have called on it a few times and if you want to use a 100rd Bata-C mag you want. You just can not use any 50cal or larger using smokeless powder. So that fancy 50cal round for the AR15 and the one for the Desert eagle are a no go also. When I called and asked why for them they did not have an answer.

The crossing lights in Chuck Norris's home town say "Die slowly" and "die quickly". They each have a picture of Chuck Norris punching or kicking a pedestrian.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

You need more than 1? oke:


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the info. marty


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> You need more than 1? oke:


Maybe he has twenty tags and wants to fill them one time out, rather than going back day after day.

Or maybe he shoots like me and just needs to use as many shots as permissible by law.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: That would get spendy rolling a 100 rounds at deer...

SHot placement... shot placement... shot placement!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just what ND gun hunters need.......more bullets. :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will never forget hunting deer in Minn. Damn! I orderd a full body bulletproof jump suit and helmet after that day! DAMN!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

People said:


> So that fancy 50cal round for the AR15 and the one for the Desert eagle are a no go also.


You can use a .50 cal in a pistol to hunt deer but not in a rifle
This paragraph is straight from G&F website.

Deer Gun Season -Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber, and muzzleloading rifles of .45 caliber or larger, are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs or patched round balls of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns and muzzleloaders. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. *Handguns must have a minimum barrel length of 4 inches and be .35 caliber or larger*. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge is legal. All legal bow equipment as listed in the deer bow season section is legal during the deer gun season. Fully automatic firearms, full metal jacketed bullets which are nonexpanding, and altered projectiles are prohibited.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

knutson24

Good call on that one. I guess I stopped reading when it got to the spot where it screwed me.

Off topic but why can we not use 50 caliber rifles? The game and fish have never gave me an answer.

Science Fact: Roundhouse kicks are comprised primarily of an element called Chucktanium.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

ND Leg passed the restriction I do believe!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

People said:


> Off topic but why can we not use 50 caliber rifles? The game and fish have never gave me an answer.
> .


IMO the only reason I think they passed the law was to prevent the .50 BMG round from being used for hunting. With certain types of ammo it is more than capable of penatrating over 36 in of reinforced concrete. The longest confrimed kill by a canadian sniper was 2,657 yds. So I would imagine the authories would not want any stray bullets from this round flying around.

This is just my opinion and I could be completely off target.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to know what model of 50BMG will go through 36 inches of reinforced concrete. The standard round we shot in the USMC API and APIT would only do one inch of armor steel at 100M.

I think it was fear on the part of the GNF because of all this power the round has. Having shot a few deer with mine and seeing a antelope shot the long way with a 750gr AMAX. The damage was underwhelming.

I wonder if it is better to have a handful 50cal rounds bouncing around than it is the tens of thousands of 22cal to 30cal rounds bouncing around every deer season.

Some links to enlighten.
http://www.hevanet.com/temple/50BMG.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.50_BMG

The Sherman tank was originally called the Norris tank until Chuck Norris decided it wasn't tough enough to be associated with him. The Army, for fear of Chuck Norris, renamed the tank and promised to develop a weapon more fitting of his name. To date, no weapon created has been badass enough to be named after Chuck Norris.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to say it was on an episode of "Future Weapons" using the M903 Caliber .50 Saboted Light Armor Penetrator (SLAP), round. However I could not find the episode on you tube and I could very likely be wrong.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

knutson24 you are probably correct the show future weapons said that. I would take everything they say with a grain of salt. I just watched most of the videos on YouTube and wow they have so many inaccuracies it was not funny. This is the 7.62 the round the AK-47 uses(he was holding what looked like a round of M80 not M43). They also shot standard M33 at 1,000 and while it was impressive on the cinder blocks they were a far cry from three feet they said it was and they were just sitting there not actually set into place with mortar or anything like that.
The M903 was originally set up for the M2. Barrett did make some guns to fire the M903 but for whatever reason they did not stay around very long. The chamber was cut for the M903 round and shooting regular bullets in one was lack luster at best. I was unable to find any real stats on what the M903 will do to reinforced concrete but I am still very dough full about its ability to shoot threw three feet of the stuff. I fired quite a few rds of 50BMG when I was in and a butt load with my AR-50. I was never able to get anywhere that amount of penetration with AP loaded to max for my gun.

Superman once watched an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger. He then cried himself to sleep.


----------

